# Belly Aches



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I'm sure that you have had this one before, but since last night, and on and off today, i keep getting uncomfortable cramping/aching/period like pains in my belly, and this is sometime with little sharp pain in the lower region, sometimes, they hurt, but not all the time.
Baby is still wriggerling around ok, but when moves, its what aches. It's not like braxton hicks, as tummy does not always go hard.

I hope that you can give me some advise.
I have not called anyone about it, as not sure if this is normal, and don't want to worry myself or DH.

Thankyou

Mandy x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Sounds like usual aches and pains of pregnancy howeve if concerned phone your midwife for advice

Jan


----------

